# I think I have a death wish.. Lol



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

I introduced Maze to barrel racing on Wednesday night. Well she's a natural at that once I got my foot work down.
So last night I brought Sandy to the agility drill team practice to keep me company on the bus and my trainer decided to give her a go. Yep.. She loved it!

So now once I get my own car, I have two high energy, intense dogs doing barrel races! Oi!

And we learned that when I'm running a slow mellow dog, I mess up my handling but give me a psycho on feet, I'm fine. Go figure.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Funny you say that but when I was barrel racing horses (amateur only)the only horses I had success with were the nutso ones.I think it is something that takes over in a high energy dog/horse that gives them the win.Just wondering do you tape ankles pasterns for doggy barrel racing.When I did lure coursing with greyhound they were soo nuts they often tore twisted scraped lower foot /leg(mostly in the front)so we would wrap them.


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

In general, no we don't tape the ankle pasterns. But if the dog is so over the top then we'd consider it. 
We mostly use the barrel racing to teach distance between handler and dog. And we do compete in horse/dog teams sometimes in public events.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Barrel racing for dogs! Never heard of it! I learn something new every day!


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

You should try it! It's great fun! And the dogs enjoy it.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

could you locate sechelt BC for us clueless southern neighbors?Sounds like a great sport and maybe open to all who have a good dog /horse or owner -we need more of this non elitist animal companion events.


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

Sechelt is on the west coast of BC. A small town on the Sunshine Coast.

I didn't realize that it's such new thing to have both dog and horses compete in teams. We do it quite a bit when given the chance since there is both a horse club and dog club. Hmmm...

Map of the Sunshine Coast 

And this is the club I train at..

K9 Club


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Geez, I never heard of barrel racing dogs either, but here's some video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQobkX97SdU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNFCl9g2IPk

Oh my gosh, this one looks exhausting!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSIGTkWKBT0

Is this ever done competitively???


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

Well our distance isn't that large yet as in the last video but we're getting there..

Ya know.. I have no idea if it's done competitively.. We just use it as a training aid and for fun. Lol


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

WAAY neat-I do not care what the dog breed is but A dog being the best CAUSE they WANT to do it is cool.Please post more I think it should be seen and translated to ALL dogs!!


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

WOW! cool!!! I've NEVER heard of this! I'm a horse nut from way back (ex dressage/3-day competitor) but this looks like so much fun to teach my dogs! Hmm....


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

That's very cool! Sechelt is very beautiful, I've been twice. We went to a wedding there and had a great time.

Amanda


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

It's fun and easy to teach. *nudge nudge* Lol.
Sechelt is a nice place to visit but I don't recommend living here, especially if you're in to dog sports. It took me a bit to find this club. The coast in general is not very dog friendly unless you have a tiny yappy thing.


----------

